# What happened to image attachments?



## SherlockMexicano (Sep 17, 2019)

So, I made a thread and it seems like all image attachments disappeared. Is it a forum issue, or should I reupload them again? The pictures were replaced with their name files only

Thread in question:






						Jose Olvera Martinez  / Lucia Himura / Lucy Himura / Lucy H / redfire0 / Josefire0 /
					

Ligas para sacar leche en su habitat de taringa   ----LECHE---- Perfil en taringa  Delirios de ser mujer y comentarios ridiculos --------LECHE----- ¿Por que es un lol cow?          Conoscan a Jose Olvera Martinez.  Jose Olvera es un señor enfermo mental que vive en la Ciudad de Mexico le gusta...




					kiwifarms.net
				




I'm pretty sure those images were hosted here as I copy-pasted and uploaded them to the site to avoid using an external hosting site like imgur. How can I fix it?


----------



## Positron (Sep 17, 2019)

Your images show up fine on my side.  There's been people saying they can't see the images I post too, but when I browse with a clean cache my images have no problem showing.


----------



## Diabeetus (Sep 17, 2019)

The images show up just fine for me. Try refreshing your browser a few times.


----------



## SherlockMexicano (Sep 18, 2019)

Positron said:


> Your images show up fine on my side.  There's been people saying they can't see the images I post too, but when I browse with a clean cache my images have no problem showing.





Diabeetus said:


> The images show up just fine for me. Try refreshing your browser a few times.



Just tried clearing cache and refreshing and they still don't show up for me. That's very odd. At least the fact that you can see them tells me they aren't gone and I don't need to reupload them... hopefully 








still show up as just file name to me


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Sep 18, 2019)

This is probably due to Null reinstalling stuff during his server maintenance yesterday (or earlier today, don't remember which), I believe. Similar stuff happened as well to some of my posts. I guess keep refreshing and clearing your cache/cookies until it works? Until it gets fixed, I guess you should upload on external sites. If you don't want to do it via Imgur, there is stuff like catbox.moe.


----------



## User name: Required (Sep 18, 2019)

I stole them


----------



## SherlockMexicano (Sep 18, 2019)

Ok I finally found out what's going on. Seems like some kind of Ip glitch

@Null

Kiwifarms is blocking picture attachments with people using ips outside America. I had to use American proxy to view pictures on a post I made. Otherwise, they just show the file names and no the pictures

Without proxy:






With proxy:


----------



## Null (Sep 18, 2019)

All attachments should be working. Try the .PL version, it may be a CF edge caching issue.



SherlockMexicano said:


> Kiwifarms is blocking picture attachments with people using ips outside America


No it is not. It is an edge cache issue with Cloudflare. Using a different IP gets you a different edge cache. Mine would be in Kyiv and would use a different cache than on in Brazil.


----------



## SherlockMexicano (Sep 18, 2019)

Null said:


> All attachments should be working. Try the .PL version, it may be a CF edge caching issue.





Null said:


> No it is not. It is an edge cache issue with Cloudflare. Using a different IP gets you a different edge cache. Mine would be in Kyiv and would use a different cache than on in Brazil.



Thank you, it worked perfectly by using the .pl version. Also sorry by the way, not a tech-savvy person, not meant to imply the site was being malicious, that was just my best guess.


----------



## Positron (Sep 18, 2019)

Null said:


> All attachments should be working. Try the .PL version, it may be a CF edge caching issue.


Sorry what do you mean by using the .pl version?


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Sep 18, 2019)

Positron said:


> Sorry what do you mean by using the .pl version?


https://kiwifarms.pl/


----------



## Positron (Sep 18, 2019)

Dork Of Ages said:


> https://kiwifarms.pl/


Doesn't connect.


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Sep 18, 2019)

Positron said:


> Doesn't connect.


It did to me earlier, but you are right.


----------

